# My living room/ht



## bonehead848

I am making pretty good progress for a student toward a ht i couldnt have dreamed of a couple years ago.

Philips 42PF9630A 42" plasma
Receiver - soon to be Marantz SR7001!
DIY BAMTM speakers for L and R
DIY CJD center from htguide
Surrounds are B3S with zaphs filter
IB sub: EP2500 amp with 2 18" IB subs from FI.
PS3


----------

